# newbie here with some questions



## wilytangs (Apr 15, 2021)

hey guys, im brand new when it comes to smoking meat. i just purchased a mini chief and am unsure how long to smoke some ground moose meat, using backwoods original jerky seasoning, and using the lem jerky gun.. if it matters i plan to do 6lb right now.. any tips are welcomed. right now im mostly looking for smoking time! thanks.


----------



## mcokevin (Apr 15, 2021)

I don't have experience smoking ground meat or any game meat so I won't be much help with a recipe, however one thing you will want to pay close attention to with ground meat is food safety.

If you haven't yet, you should read this thread as a general primer on safe smoking time and temperatures.

*EDIT:  *Welcome from Central Florida.


----------



## tx pitmaster (Apr 15, 2021)

wilytangs said:


> mostly looking for smoking time


forsure... 40 degrees to 140 degrees in 4 hours..   as for your ground meat.. i'm not sure.


----------



## smokerjim (Apr 15, 2021)

Welcome to smf. Does your seasoning have cure in it? I


----------



## PAS (Apr 15, 2021)

I just read the specs on that smoker.  It's rated at 250 W with a Max temperature of 165 deg.  Dont expect too much out of it.  Good Luck and have patients!


----------



## wilytangs (Apr 15, 2021)

PAS said:


> I just read the specs on that smoker.  It's rated at 250 W with a Max temperature of 165 deg.  Dont expect too much out of it.  Good Luck and have patients!


yeah i got it for under $100 so i figured i would give it a shot. if its something i enjoy ill definitely upgrade!


----------



## wilytangs (Apr 15, 2021)

smokerjim said:


> Welcome to smf. Does your seasoning have cure in it? I


yes the package says it has cure in it as well!


----------



## radioguy (Apr 15, 2021)

Welcome to SMF.  Jim is on the right track.  If your "mix" has cure (sodium nitrite)  you have some more work time with the product outside of a refrigerator temps.  I have never done ground jerky, I slice London broil or top round.  I dry/cook mine for 5-6 hours.  Slowly ramping up temp to finish at 155-165F for last hour.  There will opinions on how long or how high.  Main thing is not to get temp too high and melt/render fat.  I put mine on with not smoke @ 120F, 1hour.  Then I add smoke and move temp up by 10F each hour.  I  like mine a little moist and not too dry.  

You may want to add some fat if the moose is really lean.  I use pork belly for that purpose.  You may want to use some grill mats or aluminum foil yo make it easier to handle.

Good luck post some pictures!  

RG


----------



## Wurstmeister (Apr 15, 2021)

wilytangs said:


> hey guys, im brand new when it comes to smoking meat. i just purchased a mini chief and am unsure how long to smoke some ground moose meat, using backwoods original jerky seasoning, and using the lem jerky gun.. if it matters i plan to do 6lb right now.. any tips are welcomed. right now im mostly looking for smoking time! thanks.



Welcome to the Forum. Here is a link to a similar recipe from Smoke House Products that might be helpful.  Remember all of the "chef" units - Big, Little, Mini, all have a max temp of 165 deg F. 

As smokerjim asked, this recipe does use the "smokehouse salt" product which is like the Cure#1 only with additional salt. 

 I've attached a copy of the instruction book I have for my Little Chef smoker that might be of help.

https://www.smokehouseproducts.com/blogs/recipes/wild-game-pepperoni-sticks.  

Keep us posted on your outcome. 

John


----------



## Coreymacc (Apr 15, 2021)

*I do a lot of ground meat jerky and I set my temp at 150f , 5 lbs will be about 7 hrs.  It's really going to depend on what texture you prefer.  I've been as long as 10 hrs and short as 6hrs. 7 seems to be my favorite.  

Corey *


----------



## wilytangs (Apr 15, 2021)

Coreymacc said:


> *I do a lot of ground meat jerky and I set my temp at 150f , 5 lbs will be about 7 hrs.  It's really going to depend on what texture you prefer.  I've been as long as 10 hrs and short as 6hrs. 7 seems to be my favorite.
> 
> Corey *


thanks very much for the info!


----------



## GaryHibbert (Apr 15, 2021)

Whenever I do ground meat jerky or snack sticks, I follow Bearcarver's Step by Step method.  Great results.  Here's the link:
www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/bears-step-by-step-index.159333/
Gary


----------



## smokerjim (Apr 15, 2021)

wilytangs said:


> yes the package says it has cure in it as well!


As long as its cured properly I would start around 120 then add 10 degrees every hour or so until you hit a internal temp of 160 to 165.


----------



## buzzy (Apr 15, 2021)

Welcome to smf. I don’t make jerky in smoker but I’m thinking u don’t want to run smoke the whole time. A lot of surface area on the thin jerky. Also take notes so u can duplicate or make changes to your satisfaction.


----------



## wilytangs (Apr 16, 2021)

making some progress today, wish me luck


----------



## smokerjim (Apr 16, 2021)

looking good, do we get some samples!


----------



## wilytangs (Apr 16, 2021)

9 hours later


----------

